# First crack at a detailing "kit".



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

I've decided to take the plunge and purchase a fairly "basic" range of kit to allow me to conduct a good clean/protection on our cars. I'm not looking to get into machine correction at this stage, and we also don't have a driveway/road outside (so have park the cars a bit of a hike from the front door with no hose/electric). Therefore I have tried to take these limitations into account; that I would probably be lugging this sort of kit to a kind family member's on occasion to use their hose etc, but wouldn't have regular access to a pressure washer so no snow foam .

Based on what I have read/absorbed from the many knowledgable posters here, these are my initial thoughts on a starting kit - but any opinions would be gratefully received :thumb: :

Valet Pro - Orange Pre Wash (to be used with pressure sprayer from garden centre most probably)
Bilberry Wheel Cleaner (1 litre) 
Dodo Juice - Born to be mild shampoo 250ml 
Meguiars Lambswool Wash Mitt 
EZ Detail Brush 
1-inch round Wheel and Detail brush 
Miracle Dryer - Ultra Plush 25" x 36" 
Meguiars - Quik Detailer Mist & Wipe 
Sonus Ultra Fine Detailing Clay pkg/2 
Autoglym - Super Resin Polish - (applying by hand)
Autoglym - Extra Gloss Protection 
Collinite No. 476S - Super Doublecoat Auto Wax 
Autogylm - Car Glass Polish 
Autoglym - Fast Glass 
Plush Buffing Cloth 16" x 16" (x 2)
Autoglym - Perfect Polishing Cloths 
Ultimate German Applicator (x 2) 
Foam Wax Applicator (x 2)
600ml Plastic Bottle with Sprayer (x 3)

Maybe some ONR, and some more microfibres, for an occasional top up?

Many thanks!

P.s. For ease, I was looking to get all these from one supplier for starters (I'd been pointed to cleanyourcar.co.uk) - so that's the pool of products that I'm looking at.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi,

Nothing wrong with that as starters! We can all debate makes/best in class but that will be a good start, I could say I prefer 'this towel' to the one you have listed, but like I say nothing wrong with that as starters (and part of the fun is finding out / deciding which products you personally like best) :thumb:

No hard and fast rules, but just a few general observations:
Buckets? (x2)
Autoglym - I don't think you're likely to need both glass cleaners - if your car windows are generally ok, Fast Glass should be fine.
Worth a few more cloths - the eurow 10 pack is superb (about £23 ish)
A quick detailer for 'in-between' quick wash and dries
Maybe don't need both EGP and a wax - either probably fine...

There's a good few online retailers who could sort the lot out for you - Autobrite do a pretty good starter kit, their products are all pretty good, but just 'decide' don't worry too much about everyone's opinions on different products!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

top advice above, as always with Clive 
this kit is worth a look imo;

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,74,toView_805.html

all the products are very good imo - shampoo is my go-to one now. using a sealant and a wax won't do any harm but tbh collinite is a very durable wax/sealant hybrid anyway so would be fine on it's own. bilberry is a good wheel cleaner but isn't 100% safe - may be non-acidic but is alkaline. once you've cleaned the wheels, use a sealant or wax on them and you'll only need shampoo for them 
tar remover is also a must-have imo, and autosmart tardis is just about the best one out there


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks very much for your quick response Clive, you raise some good points there.

Yes, buckets x 2 is the one part I'm keeping constant!
Good call on the glass cleaners - I've never used fast glass, so wasn't sure on whether one or both was worth having. Think we've got some old CGP kicking around so might give fast glass a try.
Is the Megs quik detailer any good? I was going to use that to aid drying/clay lube too.
I fancied EGP for looks, with maybe collinite to go on-top for wintertime/durability, overkill maybe?
I'm certainly fairly happy just trying the pads/cloths I've plumped for there, and seeing how it goes etc, as long as nothing is obviously missing or a massive waste of £££ then all's well for me. 

Thanks again.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Kev, that looks interesting... and certainly a little more economical than what I'd priced up myself! 

Cracking to have help from both of you chaps, who know your stuff and are well respected here!

Cheers!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

happy to help Phil 
the meguiars quick detailer is good but not overly economical. you'll be suprised how quickly you'll use a bottle up when using it as a clay lube. I'd look at getting a quick detailer in gallon concentrate form which you'll still be able to use for the occasional wipe-down as well as clay lube. you can also use shampoo as clay lube - small amount in a spray bottle topped with water


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

As Kev says, the meg's QD is good but you'll go through it fairly quickly! It's one of my favorites. Just clay your car when it's still wet from washing it, then you only need very minimal QD.

If you get ONR, you can use that for everything from washing to QD. It is a very good product, and very economical as well.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

If you are going to buy all from one supplier, clean your car as you mentioned, then on the QD front I would seriously recommend FK425, can be used for the other duties mentioned and available in gallon form :thumb:

Other than that your list is looking very good, you have obviously done a lot of research.

Couple of observations from me if thats ok:

Tyre dressing - Also on the back of this a stiff brush could also be good to give the tyres a good scrub to get them clean (also allows better application of tyre dressing produts).
Plastic dressing - For example engine bay, interior plastics (Aerospace 303 is a very good product for this although there are other very good products.)

Wheel Sealent - Now I wouldn't say this is necessary as such, however if you do seal your wheels it makes future cleaning of them much easier.


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice kit matey!!!

I'm just starting to get serious too, as such there's probably things in my collection that would make most on here chortle. 

I've just used the BTBM shampoo and it's awesome. 

May I be as bold to recommend Wheel Woolies (awesome brushes!) and Tardis?
:detailer:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

McClane said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've decided to take the plunge and purchase a fairly "basic" range of kit to allow me to conduct a good clean/protection on our cars. I'm not looking to get into machine correction at this stage, and we also don't have a driveway/road outside (so have park the cars a bit of a hike from the front door with no hose/electric). Therefore I have tried to take these limitations into account; that I would probably be lugging this sort of kit to a kind family member's on occasion to use their hose etc, but wouldn't have regular access to a pressure washer so no snow foam .
> 
> ...


Hi Phil,

Thanks for considering us. And Kev, I'll have a word with you later 

Everything you've put looks very good. possibly EGP is overkill if you are using Collinite which is a cracking wax. Bags of durability.

The other product which I think works better by hand than SRP that may be worth considering is Carlack Nano Systematic care. Thats a non abrasive paintwork cleaner and sealer and also forms a very nice base for a wax. We also do it in a small kit with the Collinite #476s.

As above FinishKare FK425 I'd say was the better quick detailer as it adds more to the finish. It really boosts a wax and leaves a very slick finish.

Bilberry and the EZ detail brushes work extremely well together as the cleaner foams as you aggitate it so reducing splash back.

For a tar remover without needing to get a gallon, Valet Pro Citrus Tar and Glue remover is excellent. With it being citrus based you don't need to be as careful as something as strong as Tardis but still does a wonderful job.

As for buckets, without blowing our own trumpet  you won't be able to find better. They cost slightly more than some of the other traders but they really are a different league than the UK style buckets.

Give me a bell if you need any help at all with anything.

Tim


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Spuj, I did try! I'm certainly more than happy to receive suggestsions! :thumb:

Yeah, dressings of that kind are a little conspicous by their absence at this stage. I'll certainly bear them in mind when ordering... I'm trying to keep the costs down where reasonable to get it past SWMBO when a whole load of stuff turns up... I think they'd be on my "nice to have" items list as an amateur. 

Although, to counter myself, it is often the finishing touches that count!

Re:QD - thanks for the input, maybe a more bulk amount is required.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks very much Tim, I appreciate your getting in touch. :thumb:

I'll have a proper digest of this at home this evening when I can give it the attention it deserves! But I'm sure I'll be in touch with you soon.

You came recommended from fellow member "Byrnes" to give him his credit.

I'd better sign off now!

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

xcJohn said:


> Nice kit matey!!!
> 
> I'm just starting to get serious too, as such there's probably things in my collection that would make most on here chortle.
> 
> ...


Cheers xcJohn! Yeah, we've all got to start somewhere I guess! I'm sure my previous life of Turtlewax Liquid Wax will catch up with me soon and a scandal will follow  :lol:

Recommendation noted thank you Sir, I'll have a look at price and availability and bare them in mind.

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

CleanYourCar said:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> Thanks for considering us. And Kev, I'll have a word with you later
> 
> ...


Hi Tim,

Thanks again for this! I've had a chance to look at your suggestions in a bit more detail. Finishkare and Citrus Tar are added to the list :thumb:!

Re: Carlack 68 vs. SRP... The Carlack looks like a great product for well sorted paint. One thing I forgot to mention initially though is that I'd be looking to sort some swirls on my lovely delicate Ford paintwork (by hand). So, from what I can deduce, would SRP still be the best under the these circumstances (Taking Dave KG's somewhat authoritative comparison on hand polishing into account here)?

Thanks again!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

SRP is a good swirl filler, NSC does'nt fill swirls but is a good paint cleanser


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

CleanYourCar said:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> Thanks for considering us. *And Kev, I'll have a word with you later *
> 
> ...


oh dear, am i in trouble?


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

McClane said:


> Thanks very much for your quick response Clive, you raise some good points there.
> 
> Yes, buckets x 2 is the one part I'm keeping constant!
> Good call on the glass cleaners - I've never used fast glass, so wasn't sure on whether one or both was worth having. Think we've got some old CGP kicking around so might give fast glass a try.
> ...


Phil,

Apologies for the delay in replying, some 12 hours in the office today. Megs QD is ok, but there's others out there as good if not better (I like the Autobrite Berry Blast quick detailer). But as I mentioned before, just go for something, give it a go, there's so many opinions as there are options. In the scheme of things if you don't like one it's no great shakes, just gives you an excuse to try the next alternative!, all part of the fun!
Personally I don't think you need EGP then Collinite on top. One or the other, or get both, try one, then another time, try another! Choice/experiment/See what you like/Enjoy......:thumb:

ps where are you?

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Phil's in Essex Clive  ref his welcome post in the newbie section


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks Kev, a bit too far for me to invite Phil to pop round and try some of the bits I've got then!..........

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

That's OK Clive. I appreciate your considering it! :thumb:

Think I'm going to try some FinishKare QD as that's had a few upvotes.

Might as well get the Colli and EGP as an experiment, for the sake of a round at the pub (cost-wise)!

Order going in soon...:detailer:

Cheers for getting back to me Kev, SRP it is!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Order placed chaps, thanks for all your help :thumb:

Ammended it slightly from the starting list as follows (changes bold):

Valet Pro - Orange Pre Wash (to be used with pressure sprayer from garden centre most probably)
Bilberry Wheel Cleaner (1 litre) 
Dodo Juice - Born to be mild shampoo 250ml 
Meguiars Lambswool Wash Mitt 
EZ Detail Brush 
1-inch round Wheel and Detail brush 
Miracle Dryer - Ultra Plush 25" x 36" 
* FinishKare #425 - Ultraslick polywipe (relpaces Megs QD)*
Sonus Ultra Fine Detailing Clay pkg/2 
Autoglym - Super Resin Polish - (applying by hand)
Autoglym - Extra Gloss Protection 
Collinite No. 476S - Super Doublecoat Auto Wax
Autogylm - Car Glass Polish 
Autoglym - Fast Glass 
Plush Buffing Cloth 16" x 16" (x 2)
Autoglym - Perfect Polishing Cloths 
Ultimate German Applicator (x 2) 
Foam Wax Applicator (x 2)
600ml Plastic Bottle with Sprayer (x 3)

*Added: Valet Pro - Citrus Tar and Glue Remover*

Shouldn't take too long to pay for itself if I can stop the G/F going to the £8 special place (can you see how I'm going to sell it?).

Tim, will send you a PM re:delivery. :thumb:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Very nice, fair old whack has been spent there :thumb:

Get a couple of pictures up in the garage/product collections section, we like pictures around these parts


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Haha, will do Spuj! :thumb:

A reasonable whack! I've done the natural post-purchase rationalisation, and was fairly satisfied with the result...

GF wants her car valeted at some point, that would have probably been 40-50 notes alone - now I can do a better job "for free". 

Plus, if I'm now sufficiently equipped to make them look better moving fowards, and without the odd tenner splurged here and there to other people... then I should be in posititve territory by the years end.

That is of course if this isn't just the top of a slippery slope...


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

McClane said:


> Haha, will do Spuj! :thumb:
> 
> A reasonable whack! I've done the natural post-purchase rationalisation, and was fairly satisfied with the result...
> 
> ...


I think that is the way to go about it though. If you think how often you would have your car washed by others and work out that cost over time compared to doing it yourself then in the end it will work out better.

Combine that with the fact you get the satisfaction of doing it yourself and achieving a great end result AND knowing that you will be doing a better job, its a winner.

However I am sorry to tell you that you have just entered a very slippery slope, and unless you have willpower of steel, it will only get more expensive :lol::thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Cheers to Tim! Order received in good time and top condition :thumb:

For Spuj:

Made my best attempt at a quick presentation mate... Kept some of the stuff in the wrappers for now though, so not amazing.










Lots of potential there - thats what I see 

Just need to get a pressure sprayer, and maybe some fresh buckets on the weekend... and I'm sorted!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice one Phil :thumb:


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

nice !!!!
just keep adding to it now haha


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Got to give some of my new toys a try on Saturday and had a little interim wash. It seems the collinite 476 put on a month or so back is still holding up well.

Bought a pressure sprayer for the pre-wash from the Garden centre before hand, then got on with it:

Bilberry 1:10 on wheels - agitated with the E/Z and 1" detail brushes
Valet Pro Orange Pre Wash - 5 mins dwell.
PW'd off
2BM wash with Dodo BTBM shampoo and Megs mitt
Rinsed with standard hose
Finish Kare 425 used as a drying aid (expensive trigger happy 1st go!)
Dried with Miracle dryer towel.

It rained about 5 mins later, but some nice beading to be seen


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Yay photos :lol:

Looking very nice, some nice beading , happy with what you bought so far then?


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Spuj said:


> Yay photos :lol:
> 
> Looking very nice, some nice beading , happy with what you bought so far then?


Sorry Spuj, only just saw your question! :wall:

Yeah, very pleased thank you. Only did a small wash but it was a breeze with all the right tools  I think the FK425 really has helped the car look nice so far this week.

I can definitely see swirls underneath the wax (from earlier enthusiastic, but ill-informed attempts at cleaning I think), so looking foward to doing some polishing when I get the chance. Might put the EGP back on instead of Colli... not sure yet. Either way, looking forward to it :thumb:


----------

